# Which Fantasy Armies Do You Play?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

A few years ago I posted a similar thread asking which Warhammer Fantasy armies everyone plays. It was quite interesting to see the mix of armies played and really gave a flavour of what sort of Fantasy players lurk on Heresy. I am curious to see what the results would be like with the advent of 8th.

So, in the same fashion, which Fantasy army or armies do you play? Feel free to interpret the question how you see fit!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I am lizardmen all the way, love me lizzys and dinos!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Currently I play (not as often as I would like ) Orcs and Goblins and Wood Elves, I have dabbled with others but these are still my main armies.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Skaven, love the rats!

Midnight


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

WoC and Lizardmen (even though my Liz is a bit small)


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

sybarite said:


> WoC and Lizardmen (even though my Liz is a bit small)


how many points? when I get my new Stegy mine will be 2037


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

WOC love buffing my chaos knights to being broken


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Flindo said:


> how many points? when I get my new Stegy mine will be 2037


only 1000pts atm  though l will aim for 3k at some stage, 
it will not got near my 10k WoC though


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Flindo said:


> I am lizardmen all the way, love me lizzys and dinos!





sybarite said:


> WoC and Lizardmen (even though my Liz is a bit small)


Fuck yeah, LIZARDMEN!!!!!!! I love my lizards. I also have a reasonable army of High Elves (my first army) but I haven't touched them in years due to a severe lack of dinosaurs in their army book.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Vampire counts, Daemons, WoC ( very rarely, too many players, and too easy to win) Wood elves, Dwarfs, Orcs and Gobbos, and Beastmen


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I see there is no love for the Dark Elves here :laugh: But thats my army and im proud of it :victory:


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, I got Druchii lovin! Lots of poisoned blades for all!

Protagonists cannot exist without the antagonists. 
All hail the forces of destruction, no matter what shape or form

Beastmen, Warriors of Chaos & Druchii (Dark elves to the layman)


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing but High Elves at the moment. But I am fairly sure that 2011 will see a second WHFB army to my shelves.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I play Daemons of Chaos in Both Fantasy and 40K and Vampire Counts for something different in Fantasy. My first army and my favorite by far are the Bretonnians though. They're a human army but cooler.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

WoC, and Wood Elves in the current edition.

I also have Strigoi based Vampires from 6th Edition, but only get them out (using the 6th Edition complete ruleset) when there are the special game nights run between a few of our mates.

I don't play too much Fantasy these days. I pretty much categorically hate what's happened to 8th Edition.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello,

My Name is Arli....and I am addicted to Warhammer!

Primary army is Lizardmen (almost 4k with the right build out). 
Secondary army is Ogre Kingdoms (3k in that, unpainted).
My youngest son has a O&G army (2.5-3k).
My Oldest son wants to start Skaven.
I have my eyes on some dwarven sets to start a dwarven army.

Not to mention the 40k stuff that both my sons do (chaos space marines and dark angels).

Like I said, addicted....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The only army I play in 8th Edition is Warriors of Chaos.

I also have Dark Elvis that are unlikely to see the light of day, and Daemons of Chaos that will when I decide to start my "A Daemon for All Systems" project.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Play the druchii regularly and are working on my WoC project that is going to include the totally awesome Chaos Dwarfs. Hell Yeah!!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'll be playing Beastmen as soon as my IRL shit gets sorted. After that I'll get some WoC but only so I could build a list using my homebrew fluff.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I prefer less powerful armies that need loads of work so mainly for me it's Chaos dwarf and ogres but I have an o&g army and Empire although only the orcs are what you'd call a standard build using the best units available


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It's interesting to see that (so far at least) HE and Skaven are not as dominant as some would have you believe.

Last time we had something like 80 voters, so still some more to come hopefully, but what do you think for favourite? I reckon Lizardmen based on the spread locally, they remain a pretty popular army it seems.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Fuck yeah, LIZARDMEN!!!!!!! I love my lizards. I also have a reasonable army of High Elves (my first army) but I haven't touched them in years due to a severe lack of dinosaurs in their army book.


yes, a lack of dinosaurs is always a problem.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

squeek said:


> It's interesting to see that (so far at least) HE and Skaven are not as dominant as some would have you believe.
> 
> Last time we had something like 80 voters, so still some more to come hopefully, but what do you think for favourite? I reckon Lizardmen based on the spread locally, they remain a pretty popular army it seems.


Lizards are the most played race at my hobbyshop, we have 3 lizard players, second most played I reckon is probably skaven or Chaos.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

The Dawi (Dwarfs) Organ gun FTW!!!!!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Having just got back into the hobby with the advent of the 8th edition, I've been working on a Skaven army fairly religiously. The High Elves from the IoB are starting to get a bit of love as well...

But, I do plan on moving on to either Dwarves or Daemons of Chaos at some point next year!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

poor Tomb Kings still got 0 

l thought WoC would be the most pop but it seems Lizardmen might beat them at this rate,

as for the HE they are lucky they are in the IoB because if they weren't there be a lot less players


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

I play WoC and Ogres.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Skaven and Vampire Counts.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Stunties... that is all.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

sweet.
only 1 more person plays TK than Beastmen.
a book years old, desperately in need of an update and new models, has 1 less than Beastmen.

(cue the maniacal laughter)


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

blackspine said:


> sweet.
> only 1 more person plays TK than Beastmen.
> a book years old, desperately in need of an update and new models, has 1 less than Beastmen.
> 
> (cue the maniacal laughter)


its now a draw with 2 all got to feel sorry for the beastmen, want a hand children of the dark gods? :friends:


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

I was wondering why everyone does not play tomb kings, I love the fluff and some of the models but the fact that nobody plays as them worries me, is there a particular reason as to why?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> I was wondering why everyone does not play tomb kings, I love the fluff and some of the models but the fact that nobody plays as them worries me, is there a particular reason as to why?


one of the main reason is the rule book was done in around 6th ed as with there models so there really old and need an update fast (4 to 5 years old now l think)


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

sybarite said:


> its now a draw with 2 all got to feel sorry for the beastmen, want a hand children of the dark gods? :friends:


only if that hand is holding a rusted axe or a bloody scalp.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, the Tomb Kings army book is around 7 years old, lots of their units just outright suck and they are a very tough army to play. 
But in my FLGS there are actually 2 TK players. They have other armies of course, but they do bring out their TK every once in a while.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe there are 3 TK players in our club. One of the club armies is also tomb kings. The other is beast men.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I play lizzie's (around 2.5k)
And Skaven wich is my new army (1000 pts atm, but will be bigger when X-Mas is there), my Clan Moulder army will take over the world


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm honestly surprised there are so few Dwarf and O&G players. BoC are quite a specialist choice to my mind, WE too, but O&G and Dwarfs were the boxset armeis until recently so I can't help wondering what has happened to all those models!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

Well it would be easier to say which army I don’t play (yet)
Tomb kings
All my stuff is painted and all is 5000 points plus!!! Yes I’m a very sick man..lol
But I’ve been doing for over 13 yrs now. Even have a pic of my collection in White dwarf back in Aug. 06 but that was 4yrs ago and it’s like tripled in size since then. But I have a big attic and head up a group through meetup.com in Watertown, NY. Most guys in my group use one of my armies to play with which makes our group pretty large, almost 60 members with about 20 actives.You can check it out it you go to meetup.com and look in the Watertown NY area. Got some picks there
Sad to see that im the only one to click on DOW. I’m still keeping my fingers crossed on at least some internet rules on them. Maybe when forge world kicks off it fantasy division.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Been collecting and playing since the 80s, so I've got all the current armies but skaven and ogres (don't want to think about 40k, warmachine and napoleonics). With the skaven in the IOB box, I'm starting them next. As I already have a few ogre units (before everybody lost the ability to hire them!) I may as well finish the collection after the skaven are done. Then I can respond to these polls without changing a thing. Happy days!


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I have started out with a Warriors Of Chaos army. What I find interesting in the poll is that unlike 40k no-one army is extremely dominant.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

While I have yet to play a game, and the painting is coming slow, I am building four armies concurrently. While only one (Empire) is mine, I am reading and rereading the four army books to help my wife and kids get into WFB.


----------

